# Autonomies PW 12" contre iBook 12"



## sergio (22 Avril 2005)

Je possède un iBook 12" 1,2 Ghz 512 Mo de ram !! Son autonomie est phénoménale !!!!  plus de 4h30 en utilisation !

Voulais savoir quelle était l'autonomie réelle du PB 12" actuellement en vente !  Qui peut me renseigner ??  Merci


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Avril 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Je possède un iBook 12" 1,2 Ghz 512 Mo de ram !! Son autonomie est phénoménale !!!!  plus de 4h30 en utilisation !
> 
> Voulais savoir quelle était l'autonomie réelle du PB 12" actuellement en vente !  Qui peut me renseigner ??  Merci


Mon PB12 est neuf et la batterie a été calibrée ... j'ai environ 3H15 d'autonomie sous ces conditions:
- la luminosité est au maximun
- le bluetooth est désactivé
- l'airport est activé et règlé à son maximun de puissance
- mon disque dur est un 5400t/min
- réglage "autonomie batterie maximale"
- pas d'utilisation du superdrive
- usage internet presque exclusivement

C'est une excellente machine .. un vrai bijou ... classe et efficace


----------



## sergio (23 Avril 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mon PB12 est neuf et la batterie a été calibrée ... j'ai environ 3H15 d'autonomie sous ces conditions:
> - la luminosité est au maximun
> - le bluetooth est désactivé
> - l'airport est activé et règlé à son maximun de puissance
> ...



Pas mal 3h15 avec luminosité au maxi et airport activé !!
Si il y a d'autres témoignages, je suis preneurs !!


----------



## woulf (23 Avril 2005)

Je ne peux pas te donner de chiffres précis, mais ce que je peux te dire c'est que tu sentiras la différence entre les 2, tant l'autonomie de l'ibook est phénoménale ! Celle du 12 est bonne (perso je ne dois pas arriver à 3h avec le mien, mais j'ai BT et airport activés en permanence et ne me soucie guère de la luminosité...). En revanche, avec notre ancien ibook G4 800, l'autonomie me paraissait réellement inépuisable


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Avril 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mon PB12 est neuf et la batterie a été calibrée ... j'ai environ 3H15 d'autonomie sous ces conditions:
> - la luminosité est au maximun
> - le bluetooth est désactivé
> - l'airport est activé et règlé à son maximun de puissance
> ...




[C'est pas une attaque]

Pour avoir eu un 12 pouces 1ghz (ddur 4200trs/min), et avec ces réglages: *tu tiens 3h15 sans rien faire, juste en le regardant*. Car en travaillant (compils, web, airport etc...) ça serait d'avantage autour de 2h00... d'utilisation et pas ce que m'indique la jauge en haut au début de la séance de travail .

[/C'est pas une attaque]



Mais bon, ça dépend surtout de l'usage qu'on en fait, et donc des ressources consommées (ventilo, cpu etc etc...)


----------



## Volkmar (23 Avril 2005)

De mon côté, avec mon nouveau PB12" (1.5 Ghz), avec Airport, sans SuperDrive, sans BlueTooth, luminosité à 1 et uniquement en train de bosser et de surfer sur le net, je tiens entre 4h30 et 5h, à priori  (j'ai pas encore eut l'occasion de lui manger trop souvent de la batterie )


----------



## sergio (23 Avril 2005)

Volkmar a dit:
			
		

> De mon côté, avec mon nouveau PB12" (1.5 Ghz), avec Airport, sans SuperDrive, sans BlueTooth, luminosité à 1 et uniquement en train de bosser et de surfer sur le net, je tiens entre 4h30 et 5h, à priori  (j'ai pas encore eut l'occasion de lui manger trop souvent de la batterie )



Ah oui ??!!  4h30 à 5h ??? la on est proche de l'iBook !! Mais lorsque l'on regarde la fiche technique des nouveaux PB, on voit que l'autonomie du 12" est supérieure à celle du 15 et 17" ! (voir site apple).

Merci pour toutes ces infos !

Si quelqu'un a encore un nouveau PB 12" 1,5 Ghz, pour annoncer son autonomie ca m'intéresse... ;-)


----------



## cousinhube (23 Avril 2005)

Perso je peux tenir plus de 4h30 avec mon PB 12" 1.33Ghz sur Word avec BT désactivé, Airport désactivé, la luminosité au mini et le sréglages sont longévité maxi batterie.. Attention, au bout de 4h30 la batterire n'estpas vide et on peut encore bien s'en servir. A priori je pense pouvoir tenir 5h00 dans ces conditions.... même si j'ai toujours arrété a 4h30.


----------



## alexandre92 (23 Avril 2005)

J'ai à la fois un PB 12'' et un IBook 12''... (enfin j'ai un PB et ma femme un IBook  )

Le Powerbook est un 1,33 Ghz (donc génération précédente) et l'IBook est un 1,2 (génération actuelle)

Tous deux ont des lecteurs DVD/ graveurs CD. Pas de bluetooth sur l'IBook (désactivé sur le PB)
Luminosité au max pour les deux, Airport activé.

Le Powerbook tient 3 heures en conditions assez extrèmes (du genre lecture de DVD)
L'IBook tient 4h30 dans le même genre de conditions.

On rajoute à peu près une heure à chacun en diminuant la luminosité, désactivant Airport, etc...
(je n'ai jamais dépassé les 3 heures 45 avant de rebrancher mon powerbook, mais j'avais encore de la marge)

MAIS je préfère de loin l'écran du Powerbook, bien plus lumineux et agréable... c'est un peu le trait d'union entre l'écran de l'iBook et le superbe écran du Powerbook 15 pouces (même si sur les dernières générations j'ai lu chez nos amis de Macbidouille que c'était le même écran sur les deux machines... 7$ de moins par machine pour Apple, pas de petite économie   mais très dommage !)

Voila, comme disent nos amis américains, c'était mes 2 cents...


----------



## sergio (24 Avril 2005)

Merci pour ces infos !
Et en terme de performances ???  
Quand on voit la config du PB 12" actuel et de l'iBook 12" Actuel, pensez vous que y a une dofférence importante ??
Etant donné que l'iBook devrait être bientot mis à jour, je pene que cela vaut le coup d'attendre...  Croyez vous que l'iBook 12" va prendre 10Go en plus de DD, et passer a 512 de ram et une carte vidéo supérieure ??


----------



## corloane (24 Avril 2005)

alexandre92 a dit:
			
		

> MAIS je préfère de loin l'écran du Powerbook, bien plus lumineux et agréable... c'est un peu le trait d'union entre l'écran de l'iBook et le superbe écran du Powerbook 15 pouces (même si sur les dernières générations j'ai lu chez nos amis de Macbidouille que c'était le même écran sur les deux machines... 7$ de moins par machine pour Apple, pas de petite économie  mais très dommage !)
> 
> Voila, comme disent nos amis américains, c'était mes 2 cents...


 
ce qui motive à acheter un PB de la génération précédente... 
par exemple là :
http://www.degriffmac.com/pages/home.php4

merde pour 7$ c'est con...


----------



## Kr!st0f (24 Avril 2005)

Je vais me faire des amis mais ce sujet, pour moi, c'est pareil que de demander ce qui consomme le plus entre une Twingo et une Velsatis ...


----------



## Tox (24 Avril 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me faire des amis mais ce sujet, pour moi, c'est pareil que de demander ce qui consomme le plus entre une Twingo et une Velsatis ...


Je ne peux m'avancer quant à tes capacités sociales, mais je ne comprend pas en quoi une disgracieuse Velsatis a quelque chose à voir avec un joli PB ??? Et tout bien réfléchi, je préfère aussi mon iBook à une Twingo ! 

Sinon, il s'agit de deux machines assez proches en termes de technologie embarquée et d'usage possible, la question peut être intéressante pour ceux hésitant à franchir le pas iBook -> PB...


----------



## sergio (24 Avril 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux m'avancer quant à tes capacités sociales, mais je ne comprend pas en quoi une disgracieuse Velsatis a quelque chose à voir avec un joli PB ??? Et tout bien réfléchi, je préfère aussi mon iBook à une Twingo !
> 
> Sinon, il s'agit de deux machines assez proches en termes de technologie embarquée et d'usage possible, la question peut être intéressante pour ceux hésitant à franchir le pas iBook -> PB...



Oui Merci !! lol
Suis pas complètement débile ! je sais très bien que l' PB est plus puissant, et donc risque de consommer plus !! 
Mais dans quelle mesure ???  y a t'il une différence importante ??


----------



## iDiot (24 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous,

Je vais apporter mon temoignage, bien que je n'ai pas un PB 12" mais 15. Avec les reglagles pour economiser la batterie au maximum, c-a-d luminosité à 1, pas de retro eclairage du clavier, bluetooth desactivé, processeur au minimum, je tiens environ 4h20. utilisitation normale, iTunes, internet (avec Airport) et Word... 

Voila voila, moi qui pensait que l'autonomie du 15" était bien inférieur à celle du 12, et bien je ne suis pas déçu de mon achat :love: 


PS: Pour être quand meme un peu utile dans ce post, j'ai un ami qui avait, jusqu'il y a peu, un iBook 12", et son autonimie ma vraiment étonné  Si mes souvenir son bon, il pouvait tenir facile 4h, et en economisans la batterie, plus de 5h :rateau:

Bien à vous


----------



## Kr!st0f (24 Avril 2005)

4H20 avec un PWB 15" en faisant de la bureautique et de l' internet ? 
T'es certain de ce que tu dis là ? pour atteindre 4H20 faut rien faire, c'est plutôt 3H oui ...


----------



## iBook12" (24 Avril 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Je possède un iBook 12" 1,2 Ghz 512 Mo de ram !! Son autonomie est phénoménale !!!!  plus de 4h30 en utilisation !
> 
> Voulais savoir quelle était l'autonomie réelle du PB 12" actuellement en vente !  Qui peut me renseigner ??  Merci



Et moi qui me plains qu'après une année d'utilisation mon iBook ne tient plus que 4h environ...:-D


----------



## alexandre92 (24 Avril 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> ce qui motive à acheter un PB de la génération précédente...
> par exemple là :
> http://www.degriffmac.com/pages/home.php4
> 
> merde pour 7$ c'est con...



Hé bien justement mon powerbook 12 pouces est un de ceux là 
Mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il en reste tant que ca... à mon avis un appel et une visite s'impose rapidement si vous ne voulez pas etre décus...


----------



## alexandre92 (24 Avril 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces infos !
> Et en terme de performances ???
> Quand on voit la config du PB 12" actuel et de l'iBook 12" Actuel, pensez vous que y a une dofférence importante ??
> Etant donné que l'iBook devrait être bientot mis à jour, je pene que cela vaut le coup d'attendre... Croyez vous que l'iBook 12" va prendre 10Go en plus de DD, et passer a 512 de ram et une carte vidéo supérieure ??



Je ne suis pas Thinksecret donc je ne vais pas faire de prédictions sur la future configuration des IBooks (meme si a mon avis, m'sieur Steve, il faudrait d'abord réviser les Powermac G5 avant de toucher à autre chose) ni sur la date de la MAJ

Par contre ce qui m'a bluffé, c'est qu'alors que j'étais quasiment persuadé que le PB 12'' était en gros un IBook 12'' avec de la jolie peinture alu (pas taper, je schématise), je note de vraies différences de performances à l'avantage du powerbook. Non je n'ai pas passé de Bench particulier, mais le bus à 167 au lieu de 133, la mémoire qui va plus vite et la carte vidéo de meilleure qualité explique cela entre autres quand on y réfléchit.

De quel ordre l'avantage insistez vous ? Hé bien une différence sensible ! (non je ne mets pas de chiffres, certains l'ont fait beaucoup mieux que moi dans d'autres threads, ou sur macbidouille, ou sur cuk... Cherchez et vous trouverez )

Mais par contre 256 Mo on oublie, il faut passer à 512 Mo si on veut faire autre chose que regarder le fond d'écran du bureau...

Voila voila, encore 2 cents...


----------



## Tox (24 Avril 2005)

alexandre92 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ce qui m'a bluffé, c'est qu'alors que j'étais quasiment persuadé que le PB 12'' était en gros un IBook 12'' avec de la jolie peinture alu (pas taper, je schématise), je note de vraies différences de performances à l'avantage du powerbook. Non je n'ai pas passé de Bench particulier, mais le bus à 167 au lieu de 133, la mémoire qui va plus vite et la carte vidéo de meilleure qualité explique cela entre autres quand on y réfléchit.
> 
> De quel ordre l'avantage insistez vous ? Hé bien une différence sensible !



Et bien franchement, la différence sensible est plus certainement liée à la fréquence du processeur qu'à la vitesse du bus mémoire... Nan, franchement 33 Mhz, il n'y a pas de quoi être soufflé.
Idem pour la carte graphique : meilleure qualité, il faut le dire vite... Ce qui joue en la faveur de la 5200 est sa mémoire doublée, plutôt que sa capacité de calcul.

Et c'est bien là que le bât blesse. Les 12" pouces étant très semblables, on attendrait du modèle pro qu'il mette une claque en terme d'autonomie, d'encombrement ou de fonctionnalités à son petit frère. (Il s'agit quand même des raisons principales d'achat d'un 12".) Et bien non ! La différence de prix devenant même un avantage décisif en faveur de l'iBook, permettant par la même occasion de faire gober une qualité d'affichage décevante.


----------



## corloane (24 Avril 2005)

alexandre92 a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien justement mon powerbook 12 pouces est un de ceux là
> Mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il en reste tant que ca... à mon avis un appel et une visite s'impose rapidement si vous ne voulez pas etre décus...


 
et tu en est content?
d'après-toi la différence d'écran vaut-elle la peine? et qu'en est-il du Tigre dans l'éventualité d'un PB de la génération précédente?

es-tu certain qu'il ne s'agisse pas de machines renvoyées (pixels morts etc...)


----------



## juliuslechien (24 Avril 2005)

Avec mon PB 12", en luminosité basse (1), airport, pas de bluetooth et travaillant sur Internet, logiciel photo, un peu de vidéos (lecture) et musique sous Itunes je tiens 3h30 sans problème.


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Avril 2005)

Dans un précédent post je mentionnais que mon PB12" tenais environ 3H15 avec une luminosité maximale
Je viens de refaire l'essai avec la luminosité à mi-course (50%) et l'autonomie a augmenter sérieusement pour atteindre 4h10
J'en déduit donc que la luminosité a un impact extrêment sérieux sur l'autonomie de la batterie.

Si on sait que la luminosité d'un PB12' à valeur règlée égale est plus élevée que celle de l'Ibook12" on pourrait conclure que l'autonomie d'un PB12" peut très bien rejoindre celui d'un Ibook à luminosité d'écran  REELLE  égale.


----------



## Tox (25 Avril 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dans un précédent post je mentionnais que mon PB12" tenais environ 3H15 avec une luminosité maximale
> Je viens de refaire l'essai avec la luminosité à mi-course (50%) et l'autonomie a augmenter sérieusement pour atteindre 4h10
> J'en déduit donc que la luminosité a un impact extrêment sérieux sur l'autonomie de la batterie.
> 
> Si on sait que la luminosité d'un PB12' à valeur règlée égale est plus élevée que celle de l'Ibook12" on pourrait conclure que l'autonomie d'un PB12" peut très bien rejoindre celui d'un Ibook à luminosité d'écran REELLE égale.


Là, je rejoins ton analyse, il n'y a pas de raison, à mon avis, que l'autonomie de ces deux machines ne soit pas similaire dans des conditions réelles et comparables d'utilisation. Elles sont trop proches d'un point de vue technique pour justifier un écart de 15% à 25%.


----------



## hogs (25 Avril 2005)

Pas vraiment d'accord car le PB est aussi plus rapide. Donc même à luminosité BT/wifi égal, le reste va tout de même consommer plus: Processeur, bus mémoire et mémoire, disque dur. Et ces éléments sont 15 à 25% plus performants dans un PB qu'un iBook.


----------



## alexandre92 (25 Avril 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> et tu en est content?
> d'après-toi la différence d'écran vaut-elle la peine? et qu'en est-il du Tigre dans l'éventualité d'un PB de la génération précédente?
> 
> es-tu certain qu'il ne s'agisse pas de machines renvoyées (pixels morts etc...)



Alors d'après moi la différence d'écran vaut vraiment la peine...mais ce n'est que mon avis..

Tiger sera parfaitement à l'aise sur mon PB 12'' puisque la carte vidéo est une Geforce 64 Mo de VRAM (ce qui n'est toujours pas vrai pour les IBook qui n'ont que 32 Mo...) et ce que j'ai pu lire jusqu'ici est que pour tirer avantage de Core Image dans Tiger il fallait 64 Mo de VRAM

Enfin je ne sais pas s'il s'agit de machines renvoyées... 
Ce que je sais c'est que j'ai pris le temps de le brancher et de l'allumer dans le magasin pour vérifier s'il y avait ou non des pixels morts... et qu'il n'y en avait pas... S'il y en avait eu, j'aurais demandé un échange, et je pense que je l'aurais obtenu.
Les machines sont parfaitement emballées avec le sceau de protection Apple, et le numéro de série n'est pas changé (contrairement à ce que j'ai vu sur des machines qui sortaient du refub. store d'apple par exemple). 
A mon avis c'est du déstockage : des grossistes avaient beaucoup de machines de la génération précédente en stock et s'en sont débarassé auprès de l'entreprise en question... 

Dernier avantage à mon avis (mais ca dépend de l'utilisation que l'on veut en faire) : le combo CD-RW / DVD est le seul à l'heure actuelle qui puisse être trompé par VLC quand on veut lire des DVD de zone 1. En d'autres termes, les autres lecteurs (Superdrive en particulier) ne sont pas dézonables, celui là ne l'est pas à l'heure actuelle mais il y a un contournement possible... Pour les autres, même pas la peine d'y penser... Donc pour utiliser ILife, j'achèterai un graveur de DVD Pioneer en externe...

Voila... à force de rajouter 2 cents je vais finir par amasser une vraie fortune (2+2+2...=6 cents)


----------



## corloane (25 Avril 2005)

alexandre92 a dit:
			
		

> Alors d'après moi la différence d'écran vaut vraiment la peine...mais ce n'est que mon avis..
> 
> Tiger sera parfaitement à l'aise sur mon PB 12'' puisque la carte vidéo est une Geforce 64 Mo de VRAM (ce qui n'est toujours pas vrai pour les IBook qui n'ont que 32 Mo...) et ce que j'ai pu lire jusqu'ici est que pour tirer avantage de Core Image dans Tiger il fallait 64 Mo de VRAM
> 
> ...


 
C'est tentant en effet, ne serait-ce que pour l'écran, merci pour le renseignement de l'achat en magasin où les vendeurs semblent plutôt conciliants avec les angoissés du pixel morbide   mais la réduc n'est pas si intéressante que ça si on rajoute de la ram et du Tigre... 
Il faut réfléchir...


----------



## mommsse (25 Avril 2005)

Vous atteignez quand même d'excellente autonomie pour certain, perso sur mon powerbook 17 je dépasse guère 2H30 en utilisation intensive , il faut dire que la batterie a fait son temps ...


----------



## Tox (25 Avril 2005)

hogs a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment d'accord car le PB est aussi plus rapide. Donc même à luminosité BT/wifi égal, le reste va tout de même consommer plus: Processeur, bus mémoire et mémoire, disque dur. Et ces éléments sont 15 à 25% plus performants dans un PB qu'un iBook.



Je ne suis pas sûr que bus plus rapide rime avec plus grosse consommation ou consommation significative. De la même manière, je n'ai pas l'impression que mon iBook 1.2 GHz soit beaucoup moins autonome que la version 800 GHz. En ce qui concerne les disques durs plusieurs sujets sur ce forum ont montré que le nombre de tours supplémentaires ne rimaient pas avec plus de consommation.

Bref, plus performant d'accord, mais plus "énergivore", ce n'est pas si évident.


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Avril 2005)

mommsse a dit:
			
		

> Vous atteignez quand même d'excellente autonomie pour certain, perso sur mon powerbook 17 je dépasse guère 2H30 en utilisation intensive , il faut dire que la batterie a fait son temps ...


Dès mon achat j'ai crû que pousser la luminosité de l'écran à son maximun était indispensable pour travailler convenablement ... aujourd'hui depuis mon test d'hier je me suis apperçu que finallement je n'ai pas besoin d'autant de luminosité et que je me fatigue maintenant bien moins les yeux avec la luminosité réduite à 50%
Je vais conserver ce réglage définitivement et le cas échéant le ramernerai ponctuellement à son maximun si cela s'avérait nécessaire.

Fait un essai toi aussi et je reste persuadé que tu arriveras à la même conclusion que moi : mieux vaut une longue autonomie à un écran éblouissant qui vous fatigue finallement les yeux inutilement.


----------



## juliuslechien (25 Avril 2005)

mommsse a dit:
			
		

> Vous atteignez quand même d'excellente autonomie pour certain, perso sur mon powerbook 17 je dépasse guère 2H30 en utilisation intensive , il faut dire que la batterie a fait son temps ...



En faisant 2-3 calibrages ta batterie devrait reprendre un peu de poil de la bête


----------



## iDiot (27 Avril 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> 4H20 avec un PWB 15" en faisant de la bureautique et de l' internet ?
> T'es certain de ce que tu dis là ? pour atteindre 4H20 faut rien faire, c'est plutôt 3H oui ...



C'est le resultat qu'il affichait juste apres avoir débranché le secteur... mais il est vrai que c'est un peu exagéré... Mais il doit tenir quand même plus de 3h20


----------



## cyberyoyo (12 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> C'est le resultat qu'il affichait juste apres avoir débranché le secteur... mais il est vrai que c'est un peu exagéré... Mais il doit tenir quand même plus de 3h20


Dans ton premier post, tu indiquais 4h20 d'autonomie avec 1 carré de luminosité. Les 3h20, c'est aussi avec 1 seul carré ou avec un autre réglage


----------



## Alriad (12 Juin 2005)

Ibook G4 superdrive avec tiger et 768 mo de ram, airport actvé : 4h50


----------



## iDiot (13 Juin 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton premier post, tu indiquais 4h20 d'autonomie avec 1 carré de luminosité. Les 3h20, c'est aussi avec 1 seul carré ou avec un autre réglage



J'ai commencer à faire une petit tableau sous excel (je m'ennui quelque fois chez moi...  ). 
Les parametres sont les suivants : luminosité 4 et bluetooth et wifi désactivé, pas de rétroéclairage du clavier. 

10 minutes apres avoir débranché du secteur, il affiche 3h58, 20 minutes après, 3h43, et 30 minutes après, 3h38. 

Voila, donc, j'ai environ 3h30 d'autonimie, sans bluetooth et sans wifi...


----------

